# New Year Resolution DUST



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I know I preach safety when I can and practice the safest habits I can every time I am in my little shop. I have made a resolution to get serious on something that has been overlooked in my shop and that being DUST,DUST and MORE DUST..... I vacuum with shop vac after and during every project to keep shop clean but without proper filters it was putting the finest dust back in the air to breathe and most face mask due not block any of this so , I have a Oneida Dust Deputy ordered due this week which will help my shop vac and also found a HEPA filter for same shop vac this will be used on small hand sanders and such .... Also have a 1 1/2 hp. Dust Collector on order which will be used on router table and saws etc. I will be posting more on this in the coming weeks... I hope this will help Me enjoy making sawdust and not breathing as much....Been doing some research on this for about 3 weeks now and am sure this is where my headaches and some of the sinus problems were originated....I hope that all who read this look into wood dust a little more seriously and if starting a new shop please incorporate some type of dust collection. There is alot of info on the net...Some of the best systems around include 
Clear Vue Cyclone
Oneida-air.com
Penn State dust collection 
Type any of these and You to can be breathing cleaner air in Your shop...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good resolution and you are making good progress toward that end. One thing to concider some time, maybe you have one or mentioned it and I missed it, is a dust filter that curculated the air and removes dust down to the 1 micron range. I use a Jet 1000B and love it, it keeps the air clear, granted it is not the end of the line for dust but it does a great job. Some may say that a couple furnace filters and a box fan is all you need but that set up is not able to clean the air down to the 1 micron range and it is those small particals that do the most damage to our lungs and health. Check out these filters, in my shop it runs when I am in there and it is my first line of defence aginst dust. 

BTW 3M has a mask that takes care of not only dust but also the fumes of finishing and is well worth the 30-40 bucks I paid for it on Amazon.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Any steps taken towards dust collection really helps. You do not have to lay out big money to get great results. Using an old Honeywell HEPA filter will collect most sanding dust if it is within 3 feet of the project as well as cleaning the air. You can find these at garage sales or flea markets for a song. Using the drywall sanding bag filters over your regular filter keeps the fine dust in your shop vac and helps prevent your regular filter from clogging. Many people have a difficult time shelling out $300 for a shop air cleaner but HEPA filter elements are available for shop vacs for around $40 with similar results.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

The Hepa filter for Shop Vac was $32.99 plus tax, not bad for the protection. The dust collector will filter 98% @ 1 micron. I will prolly upgrade that filter in future as a 0.3-0.5 microns this should help. I am thinking of also buying the air filter to help clean the air, but thought starting at the source of my dust was a better place to start.. My future plans do include a good air filtering unit


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike is correct regarding the 300.00, I did get my Jet for new around 235.00, just kept looking. Later saw one on Craig's list tor half that. Anything one can do to keep that out of the air is a heads up guy.


----------



## tj__001 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Dust Mask / Respirator*

I too just purchased a 3M dust mask and I can say after wearing it for several hours at a time (mixing concrete) I can say that this works! No fogging (built-in check valve for exhaling) and very comfortable. One other thing--I am an Amazon shopper, but have noticed that their prices are not always the lowest. I purchased from the site where I did my research (envirosafetyproducts.com):
3M 7500 Series Half Facepiece Dust and Sanding Respirator Assembly
3M 2071 P95 Particulate Filter.

-Tim


----------



## amorris101 (Nov 8, 2011)

*3M Mask - Model #?*

Which model 3M Mask?

Thanks,

Andy Morris



xplorx4 said:


> BTW 3M has a mask that takes care of not only dust but also the fumes of finishing and is well worth the 30-40 bucks I paid for it on Amazon.


----------



## Sunnymilo (Dec 20, 2009)

What is the best way to mount this type of dust filtration system


----------



## tbear7672 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have both the "BIG O" and the ROCKLER cyclone dust separator and they are EXCELLENT! If you are going to control the work area for airbone dust these are GREAT ACCESSORIES! I also have a couple of home made collectors that link up all my dedicated machines-even tho it seems to take a lot of time to set up in the beginning-you save much time on the back end and you save your lungs, throat, eyes et cetera! GREAT RSOLUTION!
tjl


----------



## Jbert49 (Dec 21, 2011)

From my own personal experienc,e of working in my house attached garage, my addition of a dust separator to my shop vac not only cut down on the dust, but maybe 3-5% of the residue dust ever makes it to the actual vac itself. It is not uncommon to empty 4-6 inches of saw dust from the 5 gallon bucket with the separation on top. Cost to male was under $100.00


----------



## pallikas (Dec 31, 2011)

I have an older Penn State 1HP collector that I recently added a 1Micron pleated cartridge filter to the top of, replacing the cloth bag. Also, have a separator top on a 32 gal steel trash can as a first stage in front of it. The Penn State products are excellent, and the system works great. The Dust collector is in the $300 range spoken of, but the trash can and separator was only $50 for the 4" set up, a smaller separator is available for a 5 gal buck and 2.5" hoses. Big Benefit from the pleated filter is that it has more surface area than a congenital bag, so the CFM is increased from about 500CFM to 700CFM. I use it with my table saw, router table, and planer, with excellent results. Much quieter than a shop vac system, and should not be outgrown.


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

Use a 3 m half-mask with the pink filters.


----------



## Paddy37 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Guys

I have a Trend Air Ace mask and it is brilliant. I don't know if you can get these in the USA. I also have a Camvac extractor, several smaller extractors and a jet 1000. Seeing how much dust the Jet takes out of the air is amazing!!! It really shows what you could be breathing. I can't agree more that the less of it we breathe in the better as I have a cyst in my throat that is agravated by dust so mask and extraction stay on all the time when I am in the shop

Happy New Year to you all, Keith:dance3::dance3:


----------



## Brian guitar man (Aug 1, 2011)

Being in the musical instrument making world, I can vouch for good dust removal being necessary. The harder the wood, the finer the dust, which means it'll go further down into your lungs. Some of these wood dusts are even carcinogenic. 
So, mahogany, rosewood, maple, ebony, walnut, cocobolo, and the like all need a decent extraction system. 
That's my mini contribution. Happy New Year


----------



## waltswoodworking (Nov 14, 2011)

*Capturing Dust*

I buit a shop air cleaner seeral years ago for probably less than a 100.00......and also have a dust collector but the best addition yet is a Fein vacuum system that is hooked to a random orbit sander......awesome...no more dust in the shop from sanding so its well worth the investment:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Since we have moved to Florida and set up shop here, I have been more conscientious about dust collection. Not only for safety but the possibility of termites. 

I have a Jet 1100 cfm dust collector that I use ALL the time now, even when hand sanding. I found that it's easier to take care of the dust when creating it then after.

I am also considering a ceiling mounted filtering system. Anybody have recommendations?


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 17, 2014)

I started wearing a 3M dust mask (professional series) about two years ago and look forward to putting it on while working. I rarely take it off all day long. For all the dust collection I have it seems like the dust mask is the best saftey to respiratory damage. Even if something is dangerous which your not aware of you've got that extra coverage to stay safe. 

Victor


----------

